# koler 14hsp engine



## froglegs (Jan 8, 2005)

*kohler 14hsp engine*

looking for manual and maybe parts list to order parts cheaper then dealer. the model # is skh398v1g2rb spec # is 1474 other model # on it is cv-14s. some type of manual would help a lot. it smokes and uses a lot of oil. need to replace rings. my email is [email protected]


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

that engine is known for blowing head gasket , might want to check it out b-4 you go for a complete overhaul


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i thought one of mine needed rings, but when i went to tear it down i saw a bad gasket, and that was a 3.5 briggs


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah you might want to check that out, sometimes it can be the gasket, and i've seen sometimes that a peice of dirt etc. can get in the middle and screw em up etc.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bad crankcase breather will make it use oil also ,


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

http://manddmower.com/partsf2.asp this might help ya ,


----------



## froglegs (Jan 8, 2005)

i will check out those things thanks a lot.


----------

